# what it duz cuz



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

?opworm:


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang he got on mimb!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

where are the mods on this one??


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

king05 said:


> where are the mods on this one??


 this is the mud pit , where it is more suitable for playin around


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> this is the mud pit , where it is more suitable for playin around


Plus Yesterday has been here a while.....


If you're gonna BS, do it in the Mud Pit :bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> If you're gonna BS, do it in the Mud Pit :bigok:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yo yesterday.... been a while.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Where is the bs'n when you need it most? THE MUD PIT! :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

wood butcher said:


> this is the mud pit , where it is more suitable for playin around


 
Dang. You cant post more than two posts per page in word chain cause it boasts post count, but ya can start a thread like this?? Just not gettin it!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Wassup P, been a while.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

BEEN A WHILE!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

king05 said:


> Dang. You cant post more than two posts per page in word chain cause it boasts post count, but ya can start a thread like this?? Just not gettin it!!


Yesterday has been around for a looooong time and has helped lots of folks. He took a voluntary LOA. Hopefully he'll stop by again soon.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Big P


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

king05 said:


> Dang. You cant post more than two posts per page in word chain cause it boasts post count, but ya can start a thread like this?? Just not gettin it!!


I only made that rule because of 1 person............................................. I got tired of seeing his name 10 times per page, and no where else on the forum. Must have pissed him off I aint seen it anywhere since. Fine with me, like I said, all he did was post in there. So if you feel the need to reply 3 times go ahead. :bigok:


What it do BigP. Any snow up there yet? lol


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I only made that rule because of 1 person............................................. I got tired of seeing his name 10 times per page, and no where else on the forum. Must have pissed him off I aint seen it anywhere since. Fine with me, like I said, all he did was post in there. So if you feel the need to reply 3 times go ahead. :bigok:


ok thanks for clearing that up


----------

